# Mexico for at least six months - help me find the best place



## TheDOJForcedMeAway

Hi,

I'm looking to move to Mexico in 2012 for at least six months and possibly longer. I'm a 23 year old American male who will be supporting himself via the internet. I'd like to spend as little as possible on necessities to free up cash for leisure. Here's what I need:

Safety: I'm aware that Americans aren't given the full story about safety in Mexico, but I'd prefer to live in places as safe as Rosarito and preferably safer.

Internet: I absolutely have to have reliable, quick internet. I don't need the fastest available.

Proximity to grocery stores: I won't have a car so I need to be able to live quite close to grocery stores. Having a large chain store like Wal Mart, Sams Club, Costco, etc. is a plus.

Activities: I want to do things that I wouldn't get to do in the USA, particularly getting to experience genuine Mexican culture. I also like surfing, longboarding (on land), fishing, hiking, relaxing on the beach, etc. but will make sacrifices to save on expenses if needed.

Friendliness towards Americans: I'm a very friendly person and am looking forward to meeting the people in my new community. I've never heard of an anti-American vibe in the places I've considered relocating to, but I want to make sure I'm going to be surrounded by friendly, social people.

I can deal with just about anything else. Where would you suggest I consider and why?

Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen

TheDOJForcedMeAway said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to move to Mexico in 2012 for at least six months and possibly longer. I'm a 23 year old American male who will be supporting himself via the internet. I'd like to spend as little as possible on necessities to free up cash for leisure. Here's what I need:
> 
> Safety: I'm aware that Americans aren't given the full story about safety in Mexico, but I'd prefer to live in places as safe as Rosarito and preferably safer.
> 
> Internet: I absolutely have to have reliable, quick internet. I don't need the fastest available.
> 
> Proximity to grocery stores: I won't have a car so I need to be able to live quite close to grocery stores. Having a large chain store like Wal Mart, Sams Club, Costco, etc. is a plus.
> 
> Activities: I want to do things that I wouldn't get to do in the USA, particularly getting to experience genuine Mexican culture. I also like surfing, longboarding (on land), fishing, hiking, relaxing on the beach, etc. but will make sacrifices to save on expenses if needed.
> 
> Friendliness towards Americans: I'm a very friendly person and am looking forward to meeting the people in my new community. I've never heard of an anti-American vibe in the places I've considered relocating to, but I want to make sure I'm going to be surrounded by friendly, social people.
> 
> I can deal with just about anything else. Where would you suggest I consider and why?
> 
> Thanks


Safety: Unless you are involved in illegal drugs, safety should not be an issue. Rather than the US not being given the full story, they hear an exaggerated view of the risks. If you are involved in illegal drugs (I notice your username), you would be better off staying away from Mexico. Between the drug cartels, and a criminal justice system that assumes you are guilty until proven innocent, you don't want to mess with illegal activities in Mexico.

Internet: High speed internet is readily available in all moderate size cities.

Proximity to grocery stores: Without a car, you might be better living near a mercado where you can buy most all grocery supplies. Buses are available for occasional trips to supermarkets for specialty items.

Activities: Sounds like you want to live in a beach town. There are lots of choices. I would recommend considering San Blas in Nayarit, but only because I know a little about it. There are lots of other choices.

Friendliness toward US people: Mexicans are all friendly towards everyone. I have met a few people who didn't like the US very much, but I have never had anyone express any hostility towards me personally.


----------



## canyankerocha

I agree with all of tundragreens response. Also My Mexican husband tells me the beaches of Puerto angel, Puerto Escondido in Oaxaca have excellent surfing. Check out Oaxaca. Good luck!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Does the OP realize that he can only stay 180 days on a tourist permit, or must qualify for a visa by showing income/resources from abroad? Working from Mexico will require the permission of INM and can't be done with a tourist permit.


----------



## vantexan

RVGRINGO said:


> Does the OP realize that he can only stay 180 days on a tourist permit, or must qualify for a visa by showing income/resources from abroad? Working from Mexico will require the permission of INM and can't be done with a tourist permit.


I'm just curious, if a businessman goes on vacation in Mexico, but does work on his computer while in Mexico, handling things in the States, he's in violation of Mexican law?


----------



## RVGRINGO

You might be, technically, but just don't advertise the fact or mention it to an INM officer. 
It is working regularly in Mexico, no matter where you are paid, that requires INM permission on your visa.


----------



## abscissa

The Yucatan state is one of the safest places to live in Mexico
Merida, Progreso area. Great beaches and kite boarding. But if surfing is in your card you'll want to be on the west coast.


----------



## chicois8

I second San Blas, Nayarit......


----------



## Chio

You can legally stay in Mexico as a tourist for six months with your tourist card. You are not supposed to work under a tourist visa. Anyways unless you try to get a job with a mexican company then there won't be any problems. I know because I work in Puerto Vallarta for a US company, and every year for spring break we bring down staff from the states for a month, basically as long as they are not handling money for our Mexican company (ground handler) we are ok.

Also may I recommend Puerto Vallarta. Its a city with an old town charm. Has all the amenities cities offer, but its still a small town at heart where everybody knows everybody. It absolutely gorgeous, named the* friendliest city in the world *. If you ever get lost all you have to do it ask someone and 99% of the time more than 1 person will be willing to help. I love that about my town! 

You would also have the ocean, the jungle and the mountains. I think its the destination in Mexico with the *most activities available* (zip lining, rappel, atvs, horseback riding, scuba, snorkeling, surfing, sailing, hiking, fishing, camping... you name it). Plus there are tons of surrounding places to visit like Sayulita, known for the great surfing, every year they host international tournaments. Or the waterfalls in Yelapa or the old mining town of San Sebastian. 

Almost forgot to mention the *AWESOME food*! From the smallest little restaurant to really nice ones. (we also have walmart, soriana, costco, sams, mercados, taco stands...) 

As far as safety, it has *never been included in the US Travel warnings.* Although there have been isolated events in the outskirts of the city. Like everyone says, as long as you aren't involved in drugs there is nothing to worry about. I am a 22yr old female, I live about 30 min from downtown, and I have walked home by myself from the bar way past midnight... Made it home safe everytime. (although, I have to admit not the smartest thing to do wherever you go...)

Lastly I just want to add, I know tons of young expats (20's & 30's) that live in PV They all love it. Its a great, great place to be.


----------



## tepetapan

Chio;609614.
Also may I recommend Puerto Vallarta. Its a city with an old town charm. Has all the amenities cities offer said:


> friendliest city in the world [/B]. If you ever get lost all you have to do it ask someone and 99% of the time more than 1 person will be willing to help. I love that about my town!
> 
> Actually, with no disrespect, Catemaco is friendliest city in the world . And Veracruz is known throughout Mexico, the world and the Milky Way galaxy as having the best Mexican food. Just a small, but important, error in your part.


----------



## Chio

Chio said:


> Actually, with no disrespect, Catemaco is friendliest city in the world . And Veracruz is known throughout Mexico, the world and the Milky Way galaxy as having the best Mexican food. Just a small, but important, error in your part.



Not an error, Puerto Vallarta was named the Friendliest City in the World a few years back by Condé Nast Magazine in 2003. Just forgot to mention the year. But it was recently named Friendliest City by Escala Magazine, read about it online a few weeks ago.

You can read about it on Puerto Vallarta's official website visitpuertovallarta(dot)com/explore-vallarta-banderas-bay/


----------



## FHBOY

*Third on PV*

I, too, if I was 23 and single, looking for a place to work on the internet would go to Puerto Vallarta. Their #1 industry is tourism, so the Mexican authorities are very tough on safety there.

As for surfing, will I don't see much surf on the Bay of Banderas, but you could find a one b/r rental near the beach, the Malecon and have a great time. I saw plenty of people in your demographic.

Be warned, as I was, that the rainy season is hot and humid, but the rest of the year is great. Also, if you do intend to work, and the advice you've been given about doing that is sound, if you receive any compensation from work in Mexico, you are in violation of your tourist status, AND, regardless, you can only stay for 6 months, then you'll have to leave and return.

Also, the Mexican authorities will kick your a** out for any kind of drug infraction, booze, OK - but you are a stranger in their country, from a country where people your age have a bad reputation, they do not want more trouble...especially from tourists.

Oh to be 23, single and only have to care for yourself...best of luck, buena suerte!


----------



## tepetapan

Chio said:


> Not an error, Puerto Vallarta was named the Friendliest City in the World a few years back by Condé Nast Magazine in 2003. Just forgot to mention the year. But it was recently named Friendliest City by Escala Magazine, read about it online a few weeks ago.
> 
> You can read about it on Puerto Vallarta's official website visitpuertovallarta(dot)com/explore-vallarta-banderas-bay/


Those of us in Catemaco, along with many who live in the state of Veracruz appreciate the hard work Puerto Vallarta has done to attract tourism. Being off the beaten track and away from the main stream tourist traffic will surely offer you some challanges but we do wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Chio

tepetapan said:


> Those of us in Catemaco, along with many who live in the state of Veracruz appreciate the hard work Puerto Vallarta has done to attract tourism. Being off the beaten track and away from the main stream tourist traffic will surely offer you some challanges but we do wish you the best of luck.


Thanks! I personally deal with a lot of questions & concerns about safety in PV from our travelers, and you gotta be armed with tons of answers... It's been a tough battle against the social stigma on Mexico created by the Media but we are finally looking forward to a prosper tourist season in 2012 after all the efforts from the city, locals, expats living in PV and even people that come down every year for the last 20+ years... 

Hope you guys have a good season too, I know its been tough everywhere.


----------



## TheDOJForcedMeAway

I'm aware of the visa and employment situations. My occupation is based outside of Mexico and I only intend to be there six months before going back home to evaluate then move back or try another country.

Thanks for the thoughts and suggestions thus far.


----------



## circle110

OK, I'm going to have to ask the question... I mean, you did choose it as a username so you can't really be wanting to keep it a secret.

How or why did the DOJ force you away?

BTW, you're getting some good suggestions here as far as places to live.


----------



## TheDOJForcedMeAway

circle110 said:


> OK, I'm going to have to ask the question... I mean, you did choose it as a username so you can't really be wanting to keep it a secret.
> 
> How or why did the DOJ force you away?
> 
> BTW, you're getting some good suggestions here as far as places to live.


Long story short the DOJ shut down three of the largest online poker sites. One of those sites has since reopened but US residents are barred from playing for real money. Time to head south for a change of pace.


----------



## maryellen1952

Most younger Americans (age 50 or less) live on one of the border towns, Juarez or Tijuana, due to proximity if you frequently cross. Most American cell phones and U.S. mobile broadband services and TV stations operate in Tijuana. Especially if you don't have a car I would not move to a smaller town due to lack of public transportation and most Americans will be age 60 plus.
And in the border towns you don't have to worry about having a VISA as it is a free trade zone. I don't know anyone who has a VISA and many Americans in internet businesses live in Tijuana. We have a couple in our apartment complex who have an online gaming business as it is not illegal here as in the U.S.


----------



## Salto_jorge

No matter where you choose to stay and you stay away from illegal activities most folks are ok most of the time. 

Do not hang out at bars very late, do not tells others what you do for a living, never appear to have losts of money without having a job or being on vacation. Watch what you say to taxi drivers and the corner taco stand vendor. In other words keep a low profile and do your own thing.

To work from home all you need is your high speed internet, a VOIP phone (us number) and no one knows what you are doing or where you are working from. Some folks use a VPN what comes out in the US so that IP address is from the states for those that like to monitor what others are doing and where they really are.


----------



## TundraGreen

Salto_jorge said:


> ... To work from home all you need is your high speed internet, a VOIP phone (us number) and no one knows what you are doing or where you are working from. Some folks use a VPN what comes out in the US so that IP address is from the states for those that like to monitor what others are doing and where they really are.


A US VPN number is probably not what the original poster needs if he is coming to Mexico because the online gambling sites he wants to use are now banned in the US.


----------



## jwilliams15

Chio said:


> Also may I recommend Puerto Vallarta. Its a city with an old town charm. Has all the amenities cities offer, but its still a small town at heart where everybody knows everybody. It absolutely gorgeous, named the* friendliest city in the world *. If you ever get lost all you have to do it ask someone and 99% of the time more than 1 person will be willing to help. I love that about my town!
> 
> You would also have the ocean, the jungle and the mountains. I think its the destination in Mexico with the *most activities available* (zip lining, rappel, atvs, horseback riding, scuba, snorkeling, surfing, sailing, hiking, fishing, camping... you name it). Plus there are tons of surrounding places to visit like Sayulita, known for the great surfing, every year they host international tournaments. Or the waterfalls in Yelapa or the old mining town of San Sebastian.
> 
> Almost forgot to mention the *AWESOME food*! From the smallest little restaurant to really nice ones. (we also have walmart, soriana, costco, sams, mercados, taco stands...)
> 
> As far as safety, it has *never been included in the US Travel warnings.* Although there have been isolated events in the outskirts of the city. Like everyone says, as long as you aren't involved in drugs there is nothing to worry about. I am a 22yr old female, I live about 30 min from downtown, and I have walked home by myself from the bar way past midnight... Made it home safe everytime. (although, I have to admit not the smartest thing to do wherever you go...)
> 
> Lastly I just want to add, I know tons of young expats (20's & 30's) that live in PV They all love it. Its a great, great place to be.


My husband and I are preparing to move down to PV, so it's encouraging to read posts like yours. Thanks!


----------



## travelinhobo

Um, this is Mexico. Rules, laws and morals don't apply.  Work away.


----------



## canyankerocha

travelinhobo said:


> Um, this is Mexico. Rules, laws and morals don't apply.  Work away.


Yikes. A bit of a broad statement. I would say morals are alive and well with most mexicans and a country with better law enforcement is something to which they aspire!


----------



## canyankerocha

travelinhobo said:


> Um, this is Mexico. Rules, laws and morals don't apply.  Work away.


Yikes! Too broad a statement I think. Morals are alive and well for the majority of mexicans. That the legal system is a mess is a great shame.


----------



## Mexicodrifter

I recomend futher south, if you like the heat. during the winter months Oaxaca is hot for most northerner but it has the best and stiffest surfs. Porta Escondido is worl renouned for the surf and for most bodies washed up. The night loife on the soth shore is wonderful for a young guy looking for adventure and fun.
The Zihuatanejo-Troncones beaches and night life if wonderful. The areais known for being¨"Caliente" by Mexicans. some of the prettiest women are in Zihuatanejo. I swear.


----------



## cesar&jody

im a 26 year old Female, and i totally recommend Cabo San Lucas in BCS! Ive been here almost 2 years and i wouldnt live anywhere else! There is no crime, or cartels anywhere near here, there is NO RAINY SEASON! Rains like 5 times a year here! You have the best of both worlds, mountains, deserts and 2 oceans....The Sea of Cortez and the Pacific! Both are amazing for surfing! Its a small city, so therefore pretty well everything is walking distance! There is no hurricanes to worry about either! The people are so friendly and there are expats from canada and the usa all over, especially in our age group!


----------



## TheDOJForcedMeAway

Thanks for all the responses. I've chosen Rosarito for my first 3-6 months. My reasoning is the rent is cheap for nicely furnished beachfront condos, it's close to souther California and Arizona where family and friends live, and I know a number of people who already live there so I'll have a social network and people to help me get set up. Eventually I'll be wanting to move deeper into "real" Mexico but since I've never left the US before I feel like Rosarito is a good place to begin the transition.

I'm trying to figure out how much I'll be spending on utilities and groceries. My friends who live there don't make their own food whereas I enjoy cooking so I don't have any idea of how much I should budget per month. I eat a diet of meats/dairy/produce and I tend to cook my own food. Can someone give me a ballpark of how much I'll be spending on a liter of milk, a kg of hamburger, a steak, dozen eggs, apples, strawberries, etc? 

About how much will I be spending per month on electricity, assuming a 2 bedroom, 1200sqf house?

I'm planning on flying to SD soon and then taking a cab to Rosarito. Anyone have a ballpark figure for cab fare? How about for a large van (for when I'm moving my belongings)?

Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen

TheDOJForcedMeAway said:


> I'm trying to figure out how much I'll be spending on utilities and groceries. My friends who live there don't make their own food whereas I enjoy cooking so I don't have any idea of how much I should budget per month. I eat a diet of meats/dairy/produce and I tend to cook my own food. Can someone give me a ballpark of how much I'll be spending on a liter of milk, a kg of hamburger, a steak, dozen eggs, apples, strawberries, etc?
> 
> About how much will I be spending per month on electricity, assuming a 2 bedroom, 1200sqf house?
> 
> I'm planning on flying to SD soon and then taking a cab to Rosarito. Anyone have a ballpark figure for cab fare? How about for a large van (for when I'm moving my belongings)?
> 
> Thanks!


I spend MXN $1000-2000 a month on fruits and vegetables and grains. Can't help you with the other stuff. Electricity for lights will run around MXN $50/month, more for appliances, lots more for air conditioning. Electricity rates go up as you use more. Stay under the minimum and it is very cheap.

A cab will be expensive, not sure how expensive. The cheapest way is a trolley to the border then local bus to the bus station, then a bus to Rosarito, but it is more work and slower.

Good luck.


----------



## FHBOY

A while back, we did a very abortive survey of living costs in Mexico - somewhere around June. You'll find the four (4!), [so sad], responses on that thread.


----------



## thehoosier

I have to vote for Merida, Yucatan. We are a young couple, we just found a house there for only 3,000 pesos. the city is fun, friendly and cheap. Free WI-FI everywhere. Lots of younger people live there, because of all the colleges. For 30 pesos you can take a bus to the beach. There is no need for a car here. Its one of the oldest cities in the Mainland Americas, just has so much culture and lots of things to do!


----------



## Guest

Hello! alot of these suggestions are helpful and very nice places to live. My comment is simply, that if you want to experience the _Mexican _ culture as you said you do. You cannot be on the look out for a city full of American expats and surf boards. You'll never find the true Mexico that way. If you want the Mexican culture you have to leave the reliance on American expats (other than this website!  If you don't search for a similar experience of what you had in the states, just warmer and cheaper, you'll find the Mexican culture. You'll go to fiestas (in 7 months we've been to 10 different fiestas for many different reasons and with a lot of different neighbors and people in our town!) weddings, births, and working along side neighbors on one thing or another. If the Mexican culture is what you want it is our experience that this is the type of "leaving the States behind" that you have to do. It is fine if you don't want that much Mexican culture, no judgement there. I'm simply saying, you're not going to find what you stated that you are looking for if you search for young expats and surf board cities. You'll have a fantastic time but you won't be welcomed into Mexican life and culture. 
I am no expert on Mexico. We've only lived here for seven months.We have so much to learn and look back on our first few months here and laugh at ourselves and thank God for the grace and kindness of the Mexican people who put up with our ignorance! But I have talked to a lot of people who have lived here for years and haven't experienced what we have in the past 7 months. We came without our car, and without knowing one person. We left everything American behind and started a friendship with the first Mexican family we met, which were are B&B maid and gardener. They have become like family to us and we to them. They took us under their wings and even offered us their simple adobe house to live in! (Quite an amazing thing for this poor Mexican family) Now that we left the B & B we live on a dirt road outside of town. We know our neighbors and have been welcomed into their lives with open arms. We ride the combi busses, go to birthday parties and take part in the birth of a new baby. (just yesterday!!!! I'm a happy woman to have this little one in my life now that my children are nearly grown) This is real Mexican life, surrounded by the Mexican culture and eating comida with our Mexican friends. You stated that you wanted to experience the "real" Mexican culture. I'm simply saying, that you have to pursue it and give up some expectations in order to be welcomed into a Mexican family, neighborhood and culture. At least this has been our experience in comparrison with people we've known who have spent years in Mexico and have never been to a fiesta or welcomed into a Mexican family comida. To me that is very sad indeed. I read one blog post from someone who had lived in Mexico for 20 years, the blog post was titled, "Friendless in Mexico". That deeply saddened me because it doesn't have to be that way. But here she was this blond bubbly rich American living among the Indio people of Oaxaca, trying to get them to speak English and go on shopping trips to the mall with her. UGH! No wonder she didn't find any friends! I would love to sit with an indio woman and learn to make a beautiful blanket like she makes or learn to weave baskets. What skill and what beauty. But this American woman felt slighted because the indeo people don't know English or want to go to the mall in Toluca with her??? Help! Okay, I'm just spouting off now but those expamples are things I've read about and just want to share how we've experienced the Mexican culture by letting go of our American expectations. Your six months will be exactly what you make it to be. All I know is that I'm doubtful that you'll find the "real Mexican culture" on a surf beach with other American expats. I hope you find what you're looking for....


----------



## RVGRINGO

Some like it hot ........ and humid!
Have you been there in the summer months?


----------



## conklinwh

I think that what I took to be Raquel's point really has nothing to do with location or climate.
Her point to me is that there are really two very different ways to enter a new culture.
Most of us take baby steps by entering an at least partially familiar environment to get our feet wet and see what our comfort level might be. Others such as Raquel and her family are comfortable enough to dive in head first with view that they won't drown and the experience will accelerate immersion. 
I really admire what Raquel did but this isn't me. I've spent most of the last 40 years in some 30+ countries and I know what works for me. I still like a US breakfast to reset my system most days even though I'm one of only some 30 expats in a 4000 person mining "ghost town".


----------



## Guest

Thank you for the compliment. Yes, we all need to do what works best for us. Our family was a bit burned out on the American culture so we were ready to toss everything aside and dive in. What is so funny though, is that our Mexican friends always want us to cook them American meals because they are so "exotic!" I would much rather cook Mexican but I've been pulling out Betty Crocker as of late and treating my Mexican friends to an authentic American meal! Chocolate chip cookies have been a huge hit. Our neighbors have NEVER had them before! Also, home made (from scratch) cinnomon rolls have been the talk of the neighborhood! So, it's kind of funny that we want to immerse ourselves in Mexican culture yet in order to please our new friends we've been cooking more American meals and desserts than ever before! LOL Whatever works! (PS. I think it has helped our transition that we were EXTREMLY lonely in Colorado. We were really ready to make friends and so we pushed ourselves beyond our comfort zone, litterally shaking most times, but now we have the friendships that we've so desperatly looked for during many lonely years in the American west.)


----------



## conklinwh

Sounds to me that you have also found a business opportunity. We have friends that started the same way, making scones and other "exotic" to Mexico pastries for local friends. They were such a hit that expanded and sought outlets by contacting a few Pastlequerias(I know spelling wrong but hopefully point there) and they have been swamped. Key of course is to have access to ingredients so being 45min from Queretaro a real plus.


----------



## HolyMole

Raquel'sCocina said:


> I would much rather cook Mexican but I've been pulling out Betty Crocker as of late and treating my Mexican friends to an authentic American meal! Chocolate chip cookies have been a huge hit. Our neighbors have NEVER had them before!.....


Every OXXO/tienda/mercado/supermercado in Mexico sells several package sizes of delicious Mexican-made CHOKIS chocolate chip cookies. Your neighbours don't get out much, apparently.


----------



## PinkChili2

HolyMole said:


> Every OXXO/tienda/mercado/supermercado in Mexico sells several package sizes of delicious Mexican-made CHOKIS chocolate chip cookies. Your neighbours don't get out much, apparently.


Oh good Lord...you simply CANNOT compare Chokis to real, homemade cookies. It's like comparing a house cat with a tiger...kinda the same idea, but not even close!!!

Tomorrow, I'm doing what I would be doing in Canada, if I still lived there...roasting the Thanksgiving bird...with ALL the trimmings. My Mexican friends and family are very excited and very curious about this crazy "turkey coma" I've told them about...LOL!!!

I get asked to cook Canadian all the time.


----------



## Guest

My husband keeps teasing me that I should go into business, obviosly with my screen name, I do love to cook! Great idea about the Canadian Thanksgiving. We're going to do the same thing in November! 
I don't think the Mexican friends that we know buy much packaged food. They are strictly the home made tortilla type of people. Love these people to pieces!


----------



## TheDOJForcedMeAway

Raquel'sCocina said:


> Hello! alot of these suggestions are helpful and very nice places to live. My comment is simply, that if you want to experience the _Mexican _ culture as you said you do. You cannot be on the look out for a city full of American expats and surf boards. You'll never find the true Mexico that way. If you want the Mexican culture you have to leave the reliance on American expats (other than this website!  If you don't search for a similar experience of what you had in the states, just warmer and cheaper, you'll find the Mexican culture. You'll go to fiestas (in 7 months we've been to 10 different fiestas for many different reasons and with a lot of different neighbors and people in our town!) weddings, births, and working along side neighbors on one thing or another. If the Mexican culture is what you want it is our experience that this is the type of "leaving the States behind" that you have to do. It is fine if you don't want that much Mexican culture, no judgement there. I'm simply saying, you're not going to find what you stated that you are looking for if you search for young expats and surf board cities. You'll have a fantastic time but you won't be welcomed into Mexican life and culture.
> I am no expert on Mexico. We've only lived here for seven months.We have so much to learn and look back on our first few months here and laugh at ourselves and thank God for the grace and kindness of the Mexican people who put up with our ignorance! But I have talked to a lot of people who have lived here for years and haven't experienced what we have in the past 7 months. We came without our car, and without knowing one person. We left everything American behind and started a friendship with the first Mexican family we met, which were are B&B maid and gardener. They have become like family to us and we to them. They took us under their wings and even offered us their simple adobe house to live in! (Quite an amazing thing for this poor Mexican family) Now that we left the B & B we live on a dirt road outside of town. We know our neighbors and have been welcomed into their lives with open arms. We ride the combi busses, go to birthday parties and take part in the birth of a new baby. (just yesterday!!!! I'm a happy woman to have this little one in my life now that my children are nearly grown) This is real Mexican life, surrounded by the Mexican culture and eating comida with our Mexican friends. You stated that you wanted to experience the "real" Mexican culture. I'm simply saying, that you have to pursue it and give up some expectations in order to be welcomed into a Mexican family, neighborhood and culture. At least this has been our experience in comparrison with people we've known who have spent years in Mexico and have never been to a fiesta or welcomed into a Mexican family comida. To me that is very sad indeed. I read one blog post from someone who had lived in Mexico for 20 years, the blog post was titled, "Friendless in Mexico". That deeply saddened me because it doesn't have to be that way. But here she was this blond bubbly rich American living among the Indio people of Oaxaca, trying to get them to speak English and go on shopping trips to the mall with her. UGH! No wonder she didn't find any friends! I would love to sit with an indio woman and learn to make a beautiful blanket like she makes or learn to weave baskets. What skill and what beauty. But this American woman felt slighted because the indeo people don't know English or want to go to the mall in Toluca with her??? Help! Okay, I'm just spouting off now but those expamples are things I've read about and just want to share how we've experienced the Mexican culture by letting go of our American expectations. Your six months will be exactly what you make it to be. All I know is that I'm doubtful that you'll find the "real Mexican culture" on a surf beach with other American expats. I hope you find what you're looking for....


This is all true, but again, I've never left the United States before. Aside from maybe five words, I speak zero Spanish. I haven't worked since April 15th, so my savings have taken a hit. I simply can't afford to move to a foreign land completely by myself and attempt to learn the culture and language while trying to rebuild my savings and get back into my work routine. I absolutely want to delve deeper into Latin America, and being only 23 I'll have plenty of time for that but for the short term I need to put my financial life ahead of getting cultured.


----------



## TheDOJForcedMeAway

RVGRINGO said:


> Some like it hot ........ and humid!
> Have you been there in the summer months?


Where I currently live our summer highs are around 110 degrees and our winter lows are in the 30s. I'll adapt


----------



## Guest

TheDOJForcedMeAway said:


> This is all true, but again, I've never left the United States before. Aside from maybe five words, I speak zero Spanish. I haven't worked since April 15th, so my savings have taken a hit. I simply can't afford to move to a foreign land completely by myself and attempt to learn the culture and language while trying to rebuild my savings and get back into my work routine. I absolutely want to delve deeper into Latin America, and being only 23 I'll have plenty of time for that but for the short term I need to put my financial life ahead of getting cultured.


You are right that you are young and have much time. So no pressure. It's great that you're wanting to expand your horizons and experience another culture. I want to share something, not in a condescending way but more as an encouragement that your limitations don't have to limit you. My husband and children had NEVER been out of the country either. I had been to Mexico City 20 years ago for a few weeks in the summer but other than that my only experience in a "foriegn country" was going to Niagra Falls when I was 12 years old! LOL My husband, children and I moved to Taxco, sight unseen, with very little knowledge of Spanish! I am simply sharing this to let you know that you can follow your dreams, what ever they are, regardless of a lack of experience or language. It is scary, believe me! On the other hand, if your dreams are the beach and other expats then that is also worth following. Our way certainly isn't the best way or the only way to move to Mexico (or any country for that matter.) I'm not saying you should do what we did, I'm simply responding to what you stated that you wanted, "particularly getting to experience genuine Mexican culture" and letting you know that you don't have to have it all together before diving into the Mexican culture. If this is what you want, it can be done with very little experience. Yes, it was terrifying and we felt hideiously stupid with our very limited Spanish. But seven months into this adventure we have accomplished SO MUCH and looking back it was all worth it. But follow your dreams and never let fear or intimidation keep you from doing what your heart is telling you to do. Buena suerte!


----------



## vantexan

TheDOJForcedMeAway said:


> Hi, I'm looking to move to Mexico in 2012 for at least six months and possibly longer...Activities: I want to do things that I wouldn't get to do in the USA, particularly getting to experience genuine Mexican culture. I also like surfing, longboarding (on land), fishing, hiking, relaxing on the beach, etc. but will make sacrifices to save on expenses if needed. Friendliness towards Americans: I'm a very friendly person and am looking forward to meeting the people in my new community. I've never heard of an anti-American vibe in the places I've considered relocating to, but I want to make sure I'm going to be surrounded by friendly, social people.
> 
> I can deal with just about anything else. Where would you suggest I consider and why?
> 
> Thanks


Have you Googled surfing forums about best places? While researching Huanchaco, Peru ran across forums where surfers discussed where the best surf was at the moment, costs, facilities, etc. Just from what I've read if you are looking for great surf and affordability then Puerto Escondido is probably the best in Mexico. Try the Tomzap Puerto Escondido forum. Sizable expat population there too. If you don't mind traveling farther you should look at Mancora and Huanchaco in Peru, and Montanita in Ecuador. San Juan in Nicaragua is supposed to be popular and I hear El Salvador has great surfing. Of all of those if you are looking for plenty of English speakers, walkable, cheap, excellent transport to nearby large city then it's Huanchaco. As far as Mexican culture goes I do know Puerto Escondido has an excellent open market to buy produce. And you can always take the bus up to Oaxaca City to experience one of the best cities in the country. Good luck!


----------



## Gordito

TheDOJForcedMeAway said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to move to Mexico in 2012 for at least six months and possibly longer. I'm a 23 year old American male who will be supporting himself via the internet. I'd like to spend as little as possible on necessities to free up cash for leisure. Here's what I need:
> 
> Safety: I'm aware that Americans aren't given the full story about safety in Mexico, but I'd prefer to live in places as safe as Rosarito and preferably safer.
> 
> Internet: I absolutely have to have reliable, quick internet. I don't need the fastest available.
> 
> Proximity to grocery stores: I won't have a car so I need to be able to live quite close to grocery stores. Having a large chain store like Wal Mart, Sams Club, Costco, etc. is a plus.
> 
> Activities: I want to do things that I wouldn't get to do in the USA, particularly getting to experience genuine Mexican culture. I also like surfing, longboarding (on land), fishing, hiking, relaxing on the beach, etc. but will make sacrifices to save on expenses if needed.
> 
> Friendliness towards Americans: I'm a very friendly person and am looking forward to meeting the people in my new community. I've never heard of an anti-American vibe in the places I've considered relocating to, but I want to make sure I'm going to be surrounded by friendly, social people.
> 
> I can deal with just about anything else. Where would you suggest I consider and why?
> 
> Thanks


I can help you with info. my email [email protected]


----------



## santosfl

*question*

Hi, 
You mentione that you work for a US company? Did you move there for the job or did you find it once you were living there?

How can I start research all US companies that would hire Americans in Mexico?
thank you!




Chio said:


> You can legally stay in Mexico as a tourist for six months with your tourist card. You are not supposed to work under a tourist visa. Anyways unless you try to get a job with a mexican company then there won't be any problems. I know because I work in Puerto Vallarta for a US company, and every year for spring break we bring down staff from the states for a month, basically as long as they are not handling money for our Mexican company (ground handler) we are ok.
> 
> Also may I recommend Puerto Vallarta. Its a city with an old town charm. Has all the amenities cities offer, but its still a small town at heart where everybody knows everybody. It absolutely gorgeous, named the* friendliest city in the world *. If you ever get lost all you have to do it ask someone and 99% of the time more than 1 person will be willing to help. I love that about my town!
> 
> You would also have the ocean, the jungle and the mountains. I think its the destination in Mexico with the *most activities available* (zip lining, rappel, atvs, horseback riding, scuba, snorkeling, surfing, sailing, hiking, fishing, camping... you name it). Plus there are tons of surrounding places to visit like Sayulita, known for the great surfing, every year they host international tournaments. Or the waterfalls in Yelapa or the old mining town of San Sebastian.
> 
> Almost forgot to mention the *AWESOME food*! From the smallest little restaurant to really nice ones. (we also have walmart, soriana, costco, sams, mercados, taco stands...)
> 
> As far as safety, it has *never been included in the US Travel warnings.* Although there have been isolated events in the outskirts of the city. Like everyone says, as long as you aren't involved in drugs there is nothing to worry about. I am a 22yr old female, I live about 30 min from downtown, and I have walked home by myself from the bar way past midnight... Made it home safe everytime. (although, I have to admit not the smartest thing to do wherever you go...)
> 
> Lastly I just want to add, I know tons of young expats (20's & 30's) that live in PV They all love it. Its a great, great place to be.


----------



## JohnSoCal

maryellen1952 said:


> Most younger Americans (age 50 or less) live on one of the border towns, Juarez or Tijuana, due to proximity if you frequently cross. Most American cell phones and U.S. mobile broadband services and TV stations operate in Tijuana. Especially if you don't have a car I would not move to a smaller town due to lack of public transportation and most Americans will be age 60 plus.
> And in the border towns you don't have to worry about having a VISA as it is a free trade zone. I don't know anyone who has a VISA and many Americans in internet businesses live in Tijuana. We have a couple in our apartment complex who have an online gaming business as it is not illegal here as in the U.S.


Tourists ARE required to obtain a tourist visa in the free zone for stays longer than 72 hours. That is the law. I know that many do not but it is the law.


----------



## JohnSoCal

cesar&jody said:


> There is no crime, or cartels anywhere near here, there is NO RAINY SEASON!


Tell that to the folks that were fleeing from a major shopping center a couple weeks ago because of a shootout with cartels and police in the mall.


----------



## JohnSoCal

TheDOJForcedMeAway said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I've chosen Rosarito for my first 3-6 months. My reasoning is the rent is cheap for nicely furnished beachfront condos, it's close to souther California and Arizona where family and friends live, and I know a number of people who already live there so I'll have a social network and people to help me get set up. Eventually I'll be wanting to move deeper into "real" Mexico but since I've never left the US before I feel like Rosarito is a good place to begin the transition.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how much I'll be spending on utilities and groceries. My friends who live there don't make their own food whereas I enjoy cooking so I don't have any idea of how much I should budget per month. I eat a diet of meats/dairy/produce and I tend to cook my own food. Can someone give me a ballpark of how much I'll be spending on a liter of milk, a kg of hamburger, a steak, dozen eggs, apples, strawberries, etc?
> 
> About how much will I be spending per month on electricity, assuming a 2 bedroom, 1200sqf house?
> 
> I'm planning on flying to SD soon and then taking a cab to Rosarito. Anyone have a ballpark figure for cab fare? How about for a large van (for when I'm moving my belongings)?
> 
> Thanks!


Electricity should average less than $50 /mo as you don't need A/C in Rosarito. Grocery prices in that area are not much different than here in California. Some things are more and some are less but it all averages out to about the same. I would allow at least $150-200 for the cab fare from the San Diego airport to Rosarito. You should check out alternatives.

Don't ever tell the people there that they are NOT "real Mexico" whatever that is supposed to mean. I have lived and worked in various regions of Mexico and it is all Mexico. It is just that there are differences like there are in the US.


----------



## TheDOJForcedMeAway

Ended up booking a flight south to San Jose Del Cabo - will decide on where to live upon arrival. I have a number of friends down there and my housemates really wanted to move there over anywhere else. It's the most expensive option and it's kind of isolated from everything else but I'll be fine.

Thanks for all the responses. I'm sure I'll have more questions in the future about the Los Cabos area as well as any other regions in which I choose to live.


----------



## conklinwh

Raquel, I know this a little tardy but we just finished our annual friends and family tour of the US over the holidays and are now home in Mexico.
I find what you are doing to be both terrific and fascinating. I certainly hope that you continue to post your experiences.


----------

